# the ultamate prewar accessorie :)



## redline1968 (Apr 15, 2012)

just pick this up today..  a teardrop bicycle trailer   this thing is cool and i cant wait clean it up and use it for display.  it has a electric tail light and balloon ww tires shocks. storage for a battery and junk.  its rough but wonderful looking. any idea who made it? it says montgomery wards on tires and looks factory made.


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 15, 2012)

_...storage for battery and junk._

or for keeping the beer cold - just sayin'


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 15, 2012)

In the world of old VW Beetles there's a great interest in these sorts of small trailers. There are even single wheel versions, I wonder if such an animal exists for use behind bikes, might be too tippy though.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 15, 2012)

That thing needs to be behind a prewar Hawthorne judging from the Riverside tires. I wonder if it was a Montgomery Wards product?


----------



## hotrod62 (Apr 15, 2012)

that's just so cool i like it, would look good behind anything old looks 40's 50's stylish ???


----------



## bricycle (Apr 15, 2012)

THAT is Awesome!!!! nice pick dude!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 15, 2012)

I think this trailer is pretty cool and presents some interesting possibilities, but it doesn't look factory to me.
Either way, haven't seen it before.
Chris


----------



## OldRider (Apr 15, 2012)

That is way cool! The only guy I can think of here that might know anything about  is RidingToy, hopefully he chimes in.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 15, 2012)

thank you very much. i checked around it and cleaned it a little and found a M inside a circle on the top of the lid also the hubcap has the m on it. i really think it is from montgomery wards. might be murry made.   i think it is 40's the suspension has zerks and everything looks like factory made like the links and axels.  im going to set the light up and find a bike licence plate for it and make it a picknick cart with 40's type dishes and beverages of course.  . definately a  decked out hawthorne bike in the same color and aged the same. this thing is soo cool....


----------



## fatbike (Apr 15, 2012)

Pretty interesting acquire...neat. Great score! Nothing like an 80lb pulling a trailer even heavier than the bike. You know Joe has a bicycle trailer version that is a little smaler i believe that is in excellent condition.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 15, 2012)

nothing like 80+ lbs of cool retro to get you going   i love the look and condition.   you know, Ive never seen joes.  i would have remember if it looked like this. he has a newer side car that i know of.


----------



## STUPIDILLO (Apr 23, 2012)

Loving it!!! Might have to try to make one of those, this summer. Great find, dude!!


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 23, 2012)

thanks.  it cleaned up nice.  fabing one up can be a bonus with storage and weight issues.


----------



## chitown (Aug 12, 2012)

Here's an old pic taken off the interwebs:

View attachment 60832


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 12, 2012)

here is the photo, i deleted it by accident.


----------

